# Schaltschrank für IR-Strahler



## Da_Basco (11 Januar 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,

Folgende Ausgangsstellung:

Wir haben 5 Heizfelder, die jeweils aus 2 Heizzonen bestehen. Jede Heizzone setzt sich aus 12 Elstein IR-Strahlerkacheln zusammen. Jede dieser Kacheln hat 1200W/230V.

Jede Heizzone soll über 3 Elstein Thyristorschalter geschaltet werden. (Diese und die Kacheln sind bereits vorhanden)
Sprich jeder Thyristor schaltet 4 Kacheln auf einer Phase.


Jetzt meine Frage:

Ich habe gelesen dass Thyristorschaltgeräte mit Halbleitersicherungen im Lastkreis abgesichert werden sollten um bei Kurzschluss den Thyristor zu schützen. Ist das eurer Meinung nach zwingend notwendig oder kann man auf Alternativen auswechen?
Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten die Kacheln auf deren Ausfall hin zu überwachen?
Ich habe noch keine Halbleitersicherungen gesehen die einen Meldekontakt haben.

Jede Heizzone besitzt zwar noch einen Motorschutzschalter + Leistungsschütz als Absicherung, nur habe ich bedenken dass die Halbleitersicherungen im Kurzschlussfall schneller fliegen als der Motorschutzschalter und ich ihn somit gar nicht auswerten kann.

Und in jede Phase jeder Heizzone einen Stromwandler zu hängen und ihn auszuwerten (=30 Stck.) ist zu teuer.


----------



## winnman (12 Januar 2011)

hast du zu jedem einzelnen Strahler eine eigene Zuleitung?
Wenn ja, dann könntest du für jeden einzelnen einen A6 Leitungsschutzschalter mit Meldekontakt einbauen.
Hat zusätzlich noch den Vorteil: bei defekt eines Strahlers kannst du die Anlage weiterbetreiben.


----------



## Deltal (12 Januar 2011)

Ich habe schonmal gesehen, dass die Sicherungen mit einem sehr kleinen Motorschutzschalter überbrückt werden. Brennt dann eine Sicherung durch, löst der Motorschutzschalter aus > Meldekontakt > Auswertung

Für NH-Sicherungen und Schienensysteme gibts da sogar was fertiges..


----------



## tnt369 (12 Januar 2011)

ich würde nur den strom für jede der drei phasen messen.
wenn eine kachel ausfällt, dann fehlen immerhin mind. 5A
(sollwert aufgrund der ansteuerung der thyristoren berechenen und
dann mit istwert vergleichen; bei mehr 3-4A abweichung => zeitverzögert meldung ausgeben)


----------



## winnman (12 Januar 2011)

meine Glaskugel zeigt:
Es geht um den Kurzschlussschutz des "Thyristorschalters" (wird wol eher ein "Halbleiterschütz" mit Triacs oder derartiges sein).

Die empfohlene Vorsicherung ist eine sehr flinke "Halbleitersicherung", die würde ich auch einbauen.
Zusätzlich die oben beschriebenen Leitungsschutzschalter, dadurch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, dass in 95% aller Fehlerfälle der nachgeschaltete LS auslöst und nicht die vorgeschaltete Halbleitersicherung, der Effekt, dass nur eine Kachel ausfällt ist ein positiver Nebeneffekt.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (12 Januar 2011)

Also in unseren Streckblasmaschinen sind Leistungsplatinen von ABB verbaut (Pro Platine 8 Halbleiterrelais Leistung pro kanal ~10A)

Jeweils 3 Leistungsplatinen gehen auf eine Steuerungsplatine, diese ist wiederum per Bus mit der Steuerung verbunden. 

Jeder einzelne Kanal ist zusätzlich noch in der Leistung regelbar(wird gepulst)

Sollte eine Heiz-Lampe defekt werden (oder die Sicherung)
wird genau angegeben um welche es sich handelt.

Also eventuell gibt es ja etwas fix fertiges für deine Verwendungszwecke.
Vielleicht mal bei ABB fragen?


Eine einfache Strommessung in der Einspeisung finde ich jetzt nicht gerade Wartungsfreundlich bei der Menge an Heizungen...

EDIT: Sorry habe vorher überlesen das die Schaltgeräte ja schon vorhanden sind... Na dann eben doch über eine Strommessung


----------



## Da_Basco (12 Januar 2011)

Guten Abend!

Erstmal danke für die zahlreichen Anregungen.



winnman schrieb:


> hast du zu jedem einzelnen Strahler eine eigene Zuleitung?
> Wenn ja, dann könntest du für jeden einzelnen einen A6 Leitungsschutzschalter mit Meldekontakt einbauen.
> Hat zusätzlich noch den Vorteil: bei defekt eines Strahlers kannst du die Anlage weiterbetreiben.



Jawohl, jede dieser 10 Heizzonen hat eine eigene Zuleitung die dann anschliessend vor Ort auf die 12 Strahler aufgeteilt wird.
Die Idee mit den A Leitungschutzautomaten gefällt mir gut. Diese könnte man für jede Phase der Zuleitung pro Heizzone einsetzen. Somit würde bei Kurzschluss einer Kachel nur die restlichen 3 die noch auf derselben Phase hängen ausfallen. Dies ist vertretbar.

Sind beim Einsatz solcher A Automaten überhaupt noch Halbleitersicherungen für die Thyristoren notwendig? Ich würde die Automaten unmittelbar dort einsetzen wo die Zuleitung der Heizzone ( Leitungslänge ca. 15m) auf die Kacheln aufgeteilt wird. 
Motorschutzschalter und LS Schütz werden nach wie vor für jede Heizzone eingesetzt. (Sitzen auf Schienensysten).


----------



## iPDI (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Bei uns sind die IR Heizungen folgendermassen aufgebaut:

- Pro Phase 1x Halbleitersicherung
- Halbleiterrelais inkl. Stromüberwachung pro Phase (werden gepulst)
- 3 phasiger FI

Das Halbleiterrelais inkl Stromüberwachung ist folgendes:

Hersteller: Carlo Cavazzi
Typ: rjcsr1a60d50eppo
Katalog: http://www.gavazzi.de/kataloge-Dateien/CARLO_GAVAZZI_Unsere_Produkte.pdf

Gruss


----------



## RalfS (13 Januar 2011)

Bei Euren Vorschlägen realisiert Ihr eine Überwachung des Kurzschlussfalls im Stromkreis der IR-Strahler. Wie wird überwacht, dass ein Strahler durchgebrannt ist?


----------



## iPDI (13 Januar 2011)

RalfS schrieb:


> Bei Euren Vorschlägen realisiert Ihr eine Überwachung des Kurzschlussfalls im Stromkreis der IR-Strahler. Wie wird überwacht, dass ein Strahler durchgebrannt ist?



Halbleiterrelais inkl. Stromüberwachung --> wenn eine Heizung aussteigt, wird dies von der Stromüberwachung erkannt und der Meldekontakt schaltet.....


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Januar 2011)

> Ich habe schonmal gesehen, dass die Sicherungen mit einem sehr kleinen  Motorschutzschalter überbrückt werden. Brennt dann eine Sicherung durch,  löst der Motorschutzschalter aus > Meldekontakt > Auswertung



Habe ich vor ein paar Jahren auch schon mal gesehen, dem Tüv hat dann aber nicht gefallen, dass bei rausgedrehter Sicherung (waren Diazed) die Sockel unter Spannung stehen weil die Sicherungen vom Motorschutzschalter gebrückt sind. Damals mussten dann Warnschilder dran.


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

das mit den Motorschutzschalter kommt aus dem Bereich der NH Sicherungslastschaltleisten, funktioniert bei einzelabgängen relativ gut (bei einer 400A Sicherung die durchbrennt, wird auch der Motorschutzschalter auslösen und die Meldung "Sicherungsfall" bringen), bei kleinen Strömen oder bei Prallelkabeln Funzt das aber nicht wirklich (kleine Ströme = Motorschutzschalter ändert die Auslösekennlienie, Parallelkabel und unterbrechen der NH Sicherung zb durch Alterung kann der Motorschutzschalter nicht auslösen, da durch den relativ grossen Innenwiderstand und der von den anderen Parallelkabel über das überwachte Kabel von "hinten" zurückgeführte Spannung keine Auslösung des Motorschutzschalters erfolgt.

PS Enter "hängt"


----------



## Da_Basco (13 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> das mit den Motorschutzschalter kommt aus dem Bereich der NH Sicherungslastschaltleisten, funktioniert bei einzelabgängen relativ gut (bei einer 400A Sicherung die durchbrennt, wird auch der Motorschutzschalter auslösen und die Meldung "Sicherungsfall" bringen), bei kleinen Strömen oder bei Prallelkabeln Funzt das aber nicht wirklich (kleine Ströme = Motorschutzschalter ändert die Auslösekennlienie, Parallelkabel und unterbrechen der NH Sicherung zb durch Alterung kann der Motorschutzschalter nicht auslösen, da durch den relativ grossen Innenwiderstand und der von den anderen Parallelkabel über das überwachte Kabel von "hinten" zurückgeführte Spannung keine Auslösung des Motorschutzschalters erfolgt.
> 
> PS Enter "hängt"



Hallo,

mal angenommen man würde den Motorschutzschalter parallel auf die Sicherungen nach dem Thyristorschalter hängen, wie groß müsste dieser dann ausgelegt werden damit das System funktioniert? 
Ich habe einen Nennstrom von ~ 21A. Würde der Motorschutzschalter auch auslösen wenn 1 Strahler ausfällt (kein Kurzschluss) und somit der Strom auf den 3 Phasen nicht mehr gleich ist? (Inenn-5,2A) Das wäre perfekt!


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

nei das tut er sicher nicht, zur erkennung des Sicherungsfalls werden die kleinsten Nennströme verwende ab 100mA aufwärts, wenn deine Sicherung OK ist, fliest ein zu kleiner Strom über den MSS.


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Januar 2011)

> Ich habe einen Nennstrom von ~ 21A.





> Inenn-5,2A



Nach Herrn Kirchhoff nimmt der Strom je nach Widerstand dann beide Wege, sprich es wäre im schlimmsten Fall so als hättest du statt beispielsweise 25A Sicherungen welche mit 30A drin. Das wäre unter Umständen sehr gefährlich, abgesehen davon merkst Du einen Ausfall eines Strahler so sowieso nicht.
Wenn schon Motorschutz parallel, dann in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis, also 0,x Ampere bei 21A Nennstrom.
Ich würde aber auch zu den intelligenteren Halbleiterrelais tendieren. Wenn die Carlo Gavazzi die sind, die ich kenne, dann werden die auf Nennstrom geteached und bringen Alarm bei Abweichung > x Prozent vom geteachten Wert, egal ob eine Sicherung draußen ist oder ein Strahler ausgefallen ist. Nachteil ist nur dass die ggf. bei größeren Netzspannungsänderungen neu geteached werden müssen.


----------



## Da_Basco (13 Januar 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Nach Herrn Kirchhoff nimmt der Strom je nach Widerstand dann beide Wege, sprich es wäre im schlimmsten Fall so als hättest du statt beispielsweise 25A Sicherungen welche mit 30A drin. Das wäre unter Umständen sehr gefährlich, abgesehen davon merkst Du einen Ausfall eines Strahler so sowieso nicht.


OK, verstanden.


> Ich würde aber auch zu den intelligenteren Halbleiterrelais tendieren. Wenn die Carlo Gavazzi die sind, die ich kenne, dann werden die auf Nennstrom geteached und bringen Alarm bei Abweichung > x Prozent vom geteachten Wert, egal ob eine Sicherung draußen ist oder ein Strahler ausgefallen ist. Nachteil ist nur dass die ggf. bei größeren Netzspannungsänderungen neu geteached werden müssen.


Wären die Halbleiterrelais nicht schon da, dann würde ich solche auswählen.
Jedoch wird man halt vorher nicht gefragt und somit muss ich mit den Dingern jetzt zurechtkommen.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Tipps und einen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Da_Basco (28 Februar 2011)

*Nachtrag:*

Hallo,

Habe eine Lösung für das Überwachen auf Ausfall eines Strahlers gefunden.
Siemens hat Stromüberwachungsrelais zum Anbau an die Standard 3RT2 Schütze. Gehen in meinem Fall von 4-40A.

Nennstrom der 4 Kacheln pro Phase eingestellt und bei Unterschreitung dieser Meldung an die Steuerung. Funktioniert Super. Das Takten der SSD Relais durch die Temperaturregelung kann man durch ne zeitliche Verzögerung am Relais ausblenden.

Bei Interesse: Link


----------

